
Would You Fly in a Pilotless Airliner? - breitling
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160912-would-you-fly-in-a-pilotless-airliner
======
brett_shavers
Probably better than flying with a drunk pilot.

------
sharemywin
wouldn't be the first.

